# Just Ordered My New Oil Burner.



## Jim P (Nov 10, 2009)

I just ordered my new 2011 F250 diesel.







I'm trading up from my F150. No major problems with the 150 towing my 310BHS, but now that I have the extra fudge room with the capacities it should relieve some stress. My 150 did a trip to Eastern Canada and Florida last summer and it handled it like a trooper. 
I'm hoping the new truck comes in by the end of March so it gives me some time to put miles on it before I'm towing.

If anyone has some advice on breaking in the diesel, I would really appreciate it.


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

Looking forward to hear your thoughts on the differences between the 150 and 250 while towing as I have the same trailer with a 1/2 ton setup.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

i can tell you it is night and day







you will love the power of your new truck - i love mine!!

you will really love the exhaust break!!


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

There will be a night and day difference I'm sure.

As for break in, there are differing opinions, just like anything else. I have heard to vary the rpm's, dont just go out on the highway and set the cruise control. As for towing, some say the best thing for a diesel is to leave the dealer lot and go hook up to something. More towing the better, the diesel thrives on the work.

Me?? Drive it like you stole it. Tow with it, dont tow with it, just drive it, if its gonna break it will break within the warranty and thats what it is for. I will tell you that diesels do not like to be babied. Not that you necessarily need to always being towing heavy with it, but use that pedal on the right. I have found it lkikes it better when you leave the traffic light with a little right foot. Get it up to speed and then cruise along.

good luck and enjoy.

Jim


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

According to the Ford owners manual there is no break in procedure other than to try to vary your speed during the first 1000 miles to allow parts to seat in. However the rear axle needs break in regardless of gas or diesel. Do not tow for the first 500 miles then during the first 500 of towing do not exceed 70mph and avoid full throttle starts. Some other items mentioned in your manual: Avoid excessive idling. Even in cold weather. Diesels never reach optimum operating temperatures at idle so it will never warm up properly until you drive it. Idling causes varnishing of the valve stems and washes the cylinders with fuel (potentially diluting your oil). It can and should be driven after 15 seconds of starting. However if you run it hard, especially towing in hot weather, then you want to let it idle a couple minutes to cool down the turbo before you shut it off. Keeping the tank full reduces condesation in your fuel. Drain your water fuel seperater monthly. Read the Diesel Engine Supplement very carefully. My information pertains to the 6.0 and 6.4 so you may have different guidelines for the 6.7. That 6.7 is a monster! Congrats and enjoy it (duh! We know you will!)


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

rsm7 said:


> According to the Ford owners manual there is no break in procedure other than to try to vary your speed during the first 1000 miles to allow parts to seat in. However the rear axle needs break in regardless of gas or diesel. Do not tow for the first 500 miles then during the first 500 of towing do not exceed 70mph and avoid full throttle starts. Some other items mentioned in your manual: Avoid excessive idling. Even in cold weather. Diesels never reach optimum operating temperatures at idle so it will never warm up properly until you drive it. Idling causes varnishing of the valve stems and washes the cylinders with fuel (potentially diluting your oil). It can and should be driven after 15 seconds of starting. However if you run it hard, especially towing in hot weather, then you want to let it idle a couple minutes to cool down the turbo before you shut it off. Keeping the tank full reduces condesation in your fuel. Drain your water fuel seperater monthly. Read the Diesel Engine Supplement very carefully. My information pertains to the 6.0 and 6.4 so you may have different guidelines for the 6.7. That 6.7 is a monster! Congrats and enjoy it (duh! We know you will!)


my silverado said 500 miles before towing.....


----------



## Traveling Tek (Oct 15, 2010)

I personally always use Amsoil synthetic motor oil in my vehicles. Makes em run cooler, longer, and better mileage. Plus oil lasts longer and the filters keep it cleaner longer. But that's just me. I have a link on my site to theirs with more info. I run my vehicles hard. 38+K last year. 75K in 2007. I just drive and tow a lot, and Amsoil keeps my stuff going well over 200k miles before I trade up.


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

Traveling Tek said:


> I personally always use Amsoil synthetic motor oil in my vehicles. Makes em run cooler, longer, and better mileage. Plus oil lasts longer and the filters keep it cleaner longer. But that's just me. I have a link on my site to theirs with more info. I run my vehicles hard. 38+K last year. 75K in 2007. I just drive and tow a lot, and Amsoil keeps my stuff going well over 200k miles before I trade up.


+1 for Amsoil Extreme Gear Oil in the rest of the truck.


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Dub said:


> I personally always use Amsoil synthetic motor oil in my vehicles. Makes em run cooler, longer, and better mileage. Plus oil lasts longer and the filters keep it cleaner longer. But that's just me. I have a link on my site to theirs with more info. I run my vehicles hard. 38+K last year. 75K in 2007. I just drive and tow a lot, and Amsoil keeps my stuff going well over 200k miles before I trade up.


+1 for Amsoil Extreme Gear Oil in the rest of the truck.
[/quote]

+2 Nose to Tail


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

It won't even start waking up til about 100,000 miles. I rebuilt a few engines, for me take it out and do a few high rpm bursts. This will help seat the rings, then as Jim said drive it like you stole it, it will love ya for it.

kevin


----------



## Captain Jack's Crew (Jul 12, 2008)

Congrats Jim!! You will absolutely love that truck!! Trust me!! I traded my 07 Tundra Crewmax 5.7 for a 2011 F350 DRW and there is no comparison! The Tundra is one heck of a good truck, but just can't compare with a Super Duty and for almost twice the price, why should it?


----------

